# Bloody Hell!!!



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 26, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/234749606564?campid=5335809022


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2022)

Calling @tacochris


----------



## tacochris (Oct 26, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Calling @tacochris



Haha ya got me!  Right patina, wrong kinda bike!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 26, 2022)

Dredged from the Thames


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 26, 2022)

Looks like it got pulled out of a lake😮


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 26, 2022)

That's definitely English patina not found here in the States. But it sure has the eBay US price tag. 🧐


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> That's definitely English patina not found here in the States. But it sure has the eBay US price tag. 🧐



pics please; to archive, just needs barnacles.😎













copied Schwinn's early "spider-web" chainring.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 27, 2022)

...boat anchor


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 27, 2022)

Throw it back in the river and let it rest in piece.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 27, 2022)

It's already got 7 bids!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 27, 2022)

New brake pads, cables/housing, overhaul. Front tire. Maybe knock some dust off the seat. Done!😜


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 27, 2022)

It's a good thing that bike was in river water because if it was in salt water it would be powder.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 27, 2022)

that bike has barnacles on it 😲


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 27, 2022)

when I was a kid, my neighbor got one of those, made me hate my sting ray because it looked so cool.

still rode my sting ray though, it lasted longer than the brit crap.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 27, 2022)

7 bids at $912. US. I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around this.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> 7 bids at $912. US. I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around this.



They go for big money... apparently even in this condition. I believe it was even repopped.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 27, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> They go for big money... apparently even in this condition. I believe it was even repopped.



Holy crap! How unearthed can you tell!?!?


----------



## Wavell (Oct 27, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> Holy crap! How unearthed can you tell!?!?
> 
> 
> Rusty McNickel said:
> ...


----------



## dave429 (Oct 27, 2022)

Nothing an OA Bath won’t take care of! 🤣


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 28, 2022)

there is one for sale on Facebook marketplace, in Oklahoma City for a similar price, in much better condition.

Vintage Raleigh Chopper 3speed
$1,000






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				





1969 rally Chopper 20-in 3-speed frame shifter everything works as it should completely stock I believe the back tire is actually original still holds air was just riding it earlier surface rust only bike can be fully restored probably back to number one condition or two either or 1200 to $3,000 bike could be yours today for the low price of 1000$ firm I'll post a picture on here of a couple that I found in their prices otherwise you should research this this is pretty interesting bike collectors dream also open to trades let me know what you got anything with the motor or an engine or cash


----------



## BrandonB (Oct 28, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> Dredged from the Thames



Looks like something they found magnet fishing.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 28, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> there is one for sale on Facebook marketplace, in Oklahoma City for a similar price, in much better condition.
> 
> Vintage Raleigh Chopper 3speed
> $1,000
> ...



The guy just dropped the price on this to $500.00


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 28, 2022)

Now maybe he can go out and buy some punctuation marks!!


piercer_99 said:


> The guy just dropped the price on this to $500.00


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 28, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> Now maybe he can go out and buy some punctuation marks!!



dude, he is in OKC, I think you are asking for a bit more than he can offer.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 28, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> Now maybe he can go out and buy some punctuation marks!!



Ya know, at risk of sounding persnickety I didn't want to comment but THANK YOU! 🤣


----------



## tacochris (Oct 28, 2022)

You know, to be honest, considering the weather where its from, that look is pretty "on the nose" for UK patina.  Thats another one of the main reasons guys in the UK LOVE to buy dryer American vehicles.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 29, 2022)

update on the OKC bike, price dropped again.

200.00 this morning.

list bike at a grand, drop 800 in 2 days.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 29, 2022)

It looks like it went down with the Titanic...if it had been from that time period...😂


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 29, 2022)

Well, I'm confused. And by now some of you know it doesn't take much. This chopper was up to $859.58 on the 26th. Today it's no deal with reserve not me at $579.58 with 2 days and 2 hours left to the hammer. Smells like....well, what that bike looks like. 🐎🌰


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 29, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Throw it back in the river and let it rest in piece.



I think you mean "Rust in peace"....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 29, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> there is one for sale on Facebook marketplace, in Oklahoma City for a similar price, in much better condition.
> 
> Vintage Raleigh Chopper 3speed
> $1,000
> ...



Good luck. Nice bike for the money....


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 29, 2022)

HARPO said:


> It looks like it went down with the Titanic...if it had been from that time period...😂



I think it fell overboard when they were making the movie


----------

